# faintish BFP at 14dpo



## Wolfie

Hi all,
Very exciting news for us! 
But I am a little bit cautious, as the line is not overly strong and I have cramps (started 12 dpo) and slightly brown tinged cm (started 13 dpo) -Sorry if TMI.

I took 4 ( yes four!) tests today - here are three of them
The first is internet cheapie 10 ml sensitivity with fmu
The second is frer (I think 6 ml sensitivity) with smu
The third is internet cheapie 25 ml sensitivity with smu.

I've never got a BFP or even a faint hint of a line before, so this is great news - it means we can actually conceive.

I'm a bit worried though that 
the lines are quite faint on 10 and 25 ml tests 
and that I have slightly brownish cm - a bit like pre-spotting IYKIM that only started at 13dpo
and that I have cramping.

Any reassurance or comments would be so welcome!

Massive amounts of babydust to everyone.
xx
 



Attached Files:







possiblebfp14dpomedium4:1:11.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 90









frer14dposmu4:1:11.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 96









25mlu14dposmu4:1:11.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 78


----------



## Wolfie

Just to add, I'm also nervous as I don't seem to have any "symptoms" unless you count the cramps. 
My boobs feel ok, not sore at all - my nipples had been slightly sensitive approx 4-10 dpo but don't seem sensitive now. 
I'm such a worrywort!


----------



## billie1007

That second test looks like a really strong line! You are pregnant love - amazing! Can't wait to be in your shoes. From what I have read and others have said on here - cramping and blood tinged CM is normal at this stage xxx


----------



## Folly

I think FRERs are 12.5 but might be wrong, either way I think those are great lines on all the tests! Congratulations and try not to worry! x


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## Wolfie

Thankyou ladies!
I'm going to try not to worry. And test again tomorrow of course :)
I'm really in shock..............


----------



## Damita

congrats!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations !


----------



## Nickij

Congrats!

Not to worry about not symptoms, I didn't get any symptoms with my first until about 7 weeks :)


----------



## stillinshock

congrats!! i done the exact same test as the one on the middle as you today and mine looks exactly the same


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## embojet

Congrats!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## babydust1

congratulations :)


----------



## Mollykins

Wolfie said:


> Hi all,
> Very exciting news for us!
> But I am a little bit cautious, as the line is not overly strong and I have cramps (started 12 dpo) and slightly brown tinged cm (started 13 dpo) -Sorry if TMI.
> 
> I took 4 ( yes four!) tests today - here are three of them
> The first is internet cheapie 10 ml sensitivity with fmu
> The second is frer (I think 6 ml sensitivity) with smu
> The third is internet cheapie 25 ml sensitivity with smu.
> 
> I've never got a BFP or even a faint hint of a line before, so this is great news - it means we can actually conceive.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though that
> the lines are quite faint on 10 and 25 ml tests
> and that I have slightly brownish cm - a bit like pre-spotting IYKIM that only started at 13dpo
> and that I have cramping.
> 
> Any reassurance or comments would be so welcome!
> 
> Massive amounts of babydust to everyone.
> xx

Try not to worry about how faint the line is. I wee'd on a 20 miui stick a few hours before getting a blood test. Here's a pic of that test. Oh and my blood test showed a level of 108. I was also 14 dpo at the time. :)

Congratulations and H&H 9 months to you sweets! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







see28.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## s_johnson

Thats definatly not faint! Congrats!


----------



## princessjulia

congrats hun wish i was in yr shoes hopefully soon i think its a very good positive and every pregnancy iv had was dif in fact i only had mornin sickness with 1 of mine all best


----------



## Wolfie

Mollykins said:


> Try not to worry about how faint the line is. I wee'd on a 20 miui stick a few hours before getting a blood test. Here's a pic of that test. Oh and my blood test showed a level of 108. I was also 14 dpo at the time. :)

Many thanks, and thankyou for showing the picture. You've reassured me somewhat. I don't think blood tests are available here on the NHS, I may go privately and ask for blood tests just to check doubling so I can put my mind at ease.

I've actually been doing tests every day, just to check I'm still pregnant(!)(think I will have to stop soon) The lines are not getting dramatically darker, but they are not getting lighter either. :)


----------



## leasap

congrats hunny x


----------



## lilly100

firstly, congratulations, they are really good positive test sticks :cool:
im from the uk as well and i dont think they do blood tests automatically at your doctors but if there is a problem they do them at the hospital if you are refered, but going off those lines i'd say dont worry


----------



## Mollykins

Wolfie said:


> Mollykins said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry about how faint the line is. I wee'd on a 20 miui stick a few hours before getting a blood test. Here's a pic of that test. Oh and my blood test showed a level of 108. I was also 14 dpo at the time. :)
> 
> Many thanks, and thankyou for showing the picture. You've reassured me somewhat. I don't think blood tests are available here on the NHS, I may go privately and ask for blood tests just to check doubling so I can put my mind at ease.
> 
> I've actually been doing tests every day, just to check I'm still pregnant(!)(think I will have to stop soon) The lines are not getting dramatically darker, but they are not getting lighter either. :)Click to expand...

Congratulations sweetling. Enjoy your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

congrats have a H&H 9 months xx


----------

